# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Next WoW Expansion leak

## Hunterplay

WoW Expansion Leaked

I'm am happy to announce that the next WoW expansion is called Cataclysm.

The expansion is based on Maelstrom which is the swirl in the middle of the Azeroth map. Not much is known about Maelstrom and what lurks there nor what level they are. Could we be level 90 or perhaps they may take a leap to level 100? I guess we will have to wait to find out.



Races:

Alliance-The Worgen will be the new alliance class for the next expansion. The likely Worgen classes are Mage, Hunter,Warrior, Warlock and Priests because Worgens have been spotted with those classes in the game. Many players including myself are bemused on how Blizzard will fit Worgens into the Alliance lore, Though most players think that playing a Worgen would be cool.



Horde-The Goblin will be the new horde class in the next expansion. It's is unclear on how they can be horde because they are widely known as a neutral faction. The likely Goblin classes are Rogue,Warrior, Mage, and Warlock because Goblins have been spotted with those classes in the game. The strange thing is that Goblins speak Common and Orcish. Could this be the first race to be able to speak to there enemy's?



We hope more information will be announced at Blizzcon about the next expansion.

By Hunterplay

Sources: Wow.com World of Warcraft universe guide - WoWWiki

All this information was gathered from several reliable sources. We will know for sure at Blizzcon.

----------


## seleon

Thanx for the info, it's a real heads up for some soon necassery upates to my server. 
Thanx again!
=)

----------


## PinkiPan

ty for info

----------


## Relzorz

this is a joke...

----------


## Moribus

Worgen should be in Horde, but that is only my opinion.

And will they be able to be a death knigts?

----------


## Moribus

Worgen should be in Horde, but that is only my opinion.

And will they be able to be a death knigts?

----------


## the_tormenter

I wouldn't count my chickens before they hatch Hunterplay, although this does sound like its the most likely new expansion

----------


## Casperx

Goblins have been with horde in warcraft III and maybe the other 2 too. So it fits them most.

----------


## Moribus

Sry for double, shit happens :P

----------


## novan

Thats PURE speculation damned!
On wowwiki, nothing is mentioned and the wow.com article is as the author even says pure theory. I miss some seriousness here -.-

----------


## M80Dynomite

Ive Seen This About Half a Year Ago But Alot Simpler looking - I Never Thought Theyd actually Go With This Expansion, If Your Right This Will Bounce Warcraft Back To Its Rightfull Spot As The Best Online Game No Question, Or Depending On How They Go About It This Can Ultimatly Ruin The Game As We Know It... 

( Can You Say Nurf Me Please )

----------


## Kartio

I dont really understand the worgen part. Is there really nothing else they could have added to ally? I mean it just seems that they wanted to add goblins but didnt come up with any good race chooses to allys so they just randomly chose worgens. :S

----------


## TheTripper

I think it would be really cool to use the Maelstrom as the focus of a new expansion, but Goblins better have the racial ability to become an Elite Bruisier. 
Okay, not really. But seriously Blizz, what the hell? Goblins? I would rather see Taunka, even though they are nearly identical to Tauren.
Erethreals wouldn't be to disapointing either, and it would certainly make some players happy, myself being one of them.

Also, what is your source on this?

----------


## Brian Peppers

Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it.

----------


## Login Error

This has to be a joke =\

----------


## Huffalax

trolling is a art.

----------


## gameclub

Expansions are the reason I hate wow. They change the game much too often. Imo, vanilla wow > wow today.

----------


## Tengu

Old news for anyone following [edit: a wow news site not mentionable here]. It's about 2 weeks ago the races were announced there, and even a bit more since they announced the name Cataclysm.

As for sources, there aren't any for the races. It's guess-work by boibuille (however he spells his name), the owned of the site mentioned before. But let's face it, he's never been wrong with his guesses before when it comes to new stuff on the horizon. Only 1½ week left until we know for sure though =)

----------


## vampiric161

I have no doubt that the expansion will be called Cataclysm (considering Blizzard bought copyrights or what have you for that name) and will be dealing with the Maelstrom but I have serious doubts about worgen being a playable race. Where do they fit in with the Alliance? Goblins being horde exclusive wouldn't make sense to me either considering how neutral they are in WoW. Not saying that I couldn't be wrong but, it just doesn't seem like a logical conclusion to jump to.

----------


## Linkn

Remember there's different goblins in wow, steamwheedle cartel, venture co, etc. There are goblins that favor the horde more than being neutral. They work the zeppelins outside of Org. So goblins do make sense, since they were with the horde before.

----------


## Kirth

Goblins align with whomever pays most. Worgen don't even give you the chance to try and discuss an allegiance. 

This is complete bogus!

----------


## WarDrum

Source?

Invis filla

----------


## Lolofail

I wouldn't take this at face value. Besides, wouldn't the worgs be horde because they're so ugly?  :Big Grin:

----------


## [the Sills]

joke or not :S

----------


## [Ichigo]

Wtf. :| _I think its high time to roll HORDE._
Ally will suck with Worgens .

----------


## Tazjin

Skin color changes seem to work in char creation, clothing works ingame (even on Worgen).
Female Goblin textures are totally ****ed up, female Worgen model is not completed.

Race texts are already included in the .lua files, but don't show up ingame. Might be a lua syntax error or whatever, I can post them later. If I'm not too lazy.

----------


## EcHoEs

I really think that Goblins of Horde will be separate faction from Steamwheedle Cartel, but it will still be neutral or friendly with the Cartel. I highly doubt it will be able to speak orcish and common.

----------


## Tazjin

I forgot to mention that it seems like there's a placeholder in the char creation files to place goblins in a neutral faction. However, that stuff has not been implemented yet.

I guess that you will be able to choose your faction after completing the starting area or something like that.

----------


## Equ1N0X

Being myself an avid fan of warcraft lore, I might be able to fill in several gaps about the content. most of this is just speculation mixed in with bits of what i could find about each part


Goblins -- 
Previous to the creation of the steamwheedle Cartel, the majority of Goblin worked either for the orcish horde, or for the Aspect Dragon, Neltharion[Deathwing]. It is no too far a stretch to say that at least some fraction of the goblin population would invariably decide to ally itself fully with the horde.

Throughout history, many goblins have favored the horde, and i am fairly certain the palyable goblins will be of a separate faction than the steamwheedle cartel.

Worgen -- 
Due to to the fact that the majority of worgen are post-human, and retain much of their intelligence, is not a possibility that the alliance has found a wa to more efficiently communicate witht he Worgen, allowing one or several factions to form an alliance with them?

In addition many worgen show the capacity to make tools and communicate, which qualifies them in my eyes as a civilization. in addition if im not wrong ther eis an entire town of worgen outside of shadowfang keep. 
[screenshot pending]

Another thing that people are completely forgetting are that in the grizzly hills in northrend, the alliance have *ALREADY FORMED AN ALLIANCE* with Worgen trappers, who have their own Outpost near Drak'tharon keep, and a city of decent size near the middle of the grizzly hills.

Please keep in mind at all tiems that most of the worgen are human during the light hours, and that those who are not are ussually in some quest or another described as being in servitude of <insert evil dude here> in <Duskwood or silverpine forest or Azshara>
 
The Maelstrom
Several hundred years ago, during the first war between the burning legion and the mortals, the elven queen azshara helped sargeras create a portal into this world using the well of eternity, a lake in former azshara which connected to thousands of alternate dimensions, making it an unimaginable source of power for the elves.
[this is all out of the Warcraft: War of the Ancients Trilogy of books]
Once the portal had been opened, Broxigar, an orc with an enchanted living wooden axe managed to hurl himself into the portal and do mano-a-mano combat with sargeras to delay his entry to azeroth until Malfurion,Korialstrasz, his elder version from the future, the rhonin from the future, all managed to shut down the portal.
_"__As the aftershocks from the Well of Eternity's implosion rattled the bones of the world, the seas rushed in to fill the gaping wound left in the earth. Nearly eighty percent of Kalimdor's landmass had been blasted apart, leaving only a handful of separate continents surrounding the new, raging sea. At the center of the new sea, where the Well of Eternity once stood, was a tumultuous storm of tidal fury and chaotic energies. This terrible scar, known as the Maelstrom, would never cease its furious spinning. It would remain a constant reminder of the terrible catastrophe... and the Utopian era that had been lost forever."_ - Warcraft 3, reign of chaos Manual


In the process of shutting down the well of eternity, the well started surging with energy and its magical waters inexplicably began to grow, consuming the entire eastern half of kalimdor, and pushing the elves and all other known races all the way to Mount hyjal [another zone that will probably be opened with next expansion]. This event is known as the sundering. the eastern half of kalimdor was sundered into hundreds of Islands which were pulled into the maelstrom, which is the result of the well of eternity's rupture.
The islands that comprise the maelstrom will probably have alot more elven lore involved with them, as well as the mysteries of the missing 80% of kalimdor. The Zones that wil rpobably make it into the Expansion are:

Undermine [with help form WoWWiki]
 "
The *Undermine* is an underground city located on the small island of Kezan. The city has a population of 20,000. in the southern seas of Azeroth near the Maelstrom
Making their home in the Undermine are the goblins, who are native to the island. 
Undermine is home to the fabled Goblin Trade Princes, who hide from Alliance and Horde authorities on Kalimdor. The princes each control their own private armies and trade fleets. As a result, Undermine is a busy place, as the goblin fortress city goes about its business."
 In addition the Warcraft: Behind the Scenes DVD included what seems to be a fairly detailed hand sketched map of Undermine



 The Eye
The eye is what is left of the Maelstrom. Do to the fact it seems to be a Black hole of sorts with no event horizon, the black hole has become a zone of swirling magic and water.
Explorer brann Bronzebeard once stated upon visiting it that "Indeed, I saw more forms of life in the Eye than I imagined existed in all the world." Which means that blizzard is going to retexture alot of old monsters, add an arm here or there and call it something new.


The wall is characterized by being a near spherical zone of swirling water, elevated above the water table, and where the underwater pressure is elevated, making it dificult to enter via ship.


The eye is also the word used to refer to the region of the maelstrom as a whole, which is the swirling center and the slands sucked in near it.


Nazjatar:
 Nazjatar is the Capital City of the Naga, those disguisting green things that are always stealing water. Azshara, former queen of the elves now reigns as queen of the Naga in this city
 An important thing to note it that Nazjatar is nearly completely underwater, located in a trench north of Ma'kura[spelling?] a city of the lobster people such as the ones in blackfathom deeps. This would mean that there is probably going to be a new series of underwater mounts, items allowing underwater breathing, swim speed increase, and other aparatti of the sort.
One thing that makes this a very possible location to be added is that at blizzcon 2008, Blizzard mentioned that along with northrend, nazjatar and the maelstrom would probably end up in world of warcraft at a future date.


Not much more is known about nazjatar as it only recieves a few pages of coverage in lands of mystery, but im willing to bt it will be there.


Below is a sketch made of an estimated location of nazjatar


Here we see a sculpture depiction of Azshara in her new naga form.




The Boiling Terrace 
The boiling terrace is a region of water int he southwest of the maelstorm which is characterized by large underwater plateaus, heat resistant animals like giant crabs and sea worms, Geothermal vents, and oh yeah, boiling water. possibly to be added as the setting for a raid or something.

In the southeastern Edge of the boiling terrace, there is a ship graveyard called the Drowned Reaches, where over the last several thousand years ships have gone astray and sunken. this is the reason zeppelins and boats [as you see them tracked on the world map] avoid the maelstrom in general. lore for the place includes a scooby doo ship graveyard; Zombies, skeletons ghost ships, ghost sailors yata yata

The Rift.
Essentially the reason for the swirlign waters. After the sundering occured, the remnants of the well of eternity burned straight into the planet down to the core, creating an enormous rift at the center of the maelstrom, charged with electrical energy. It is rumored that even from the surface of the waater near the rift, one can see the orange glow, and feel the heat of azeroth's exposed core. According to quotes form Brann Bronzebeard, it is very difficult to venture deep into the rift due to pressure, but perhaps in some form, the well of eternity still exists at the center of the rift. This is also [spoiler] probably more than enough motive for the blood elves to want to get there, as the well of eternity could at one time provide an unimaginable magic energy to all elves accrooss kalimdor

Some speculate that possibly Ragnaros or some form of a fire diety dwells near the core, making it another likely location for a raid instance, along with the well of eternity 


In page 72 of Lands of mystery, it is also mentioned a place called the Gishan caverns. These are supposedly enormous underwater caverns that the naga and lobster people generally avoid due to a probably accurate belief that there are giant sea monsters, which isnt much of sa strtch since we see a North sea kraken in the waters near Hrothgar's landing. another possible raid isntance, but due to lack of information, i cant make many speculactions.


Scintal Reef [crap people zone]
This is the ozne where msot of Azeroth's crab/lobster people hail from. there is their city makura here and they will probably be some kind of friendly race to both factions in the way the kalu'ak were in northrend, or the shattrath people in Burning crusade.
the city of ma'kur [spelling?] is contained here. this will probably be more of a questing zone


Possibly [i hope] mount hyjal's present day form will be added to the game as well.

Finally a slightly weirder zone is Pillar deep, which is a zone filled with tube worms. tube worms of all colors and sizes. some of them even reaching the surface of the water.



Thanks to Blizzard's Lands of Mystery, WoWwiki, giigle, and to blizzard againf or shutting down servers long enough for me to take the time to type this up

----------


## Mrjohnnyboi

This must be a joke...

----------


## bvdpoolbear69

That look's pretty sweet

----------


## Equ1N0X

Why are so many people watching this thread with so few comments?
Equ1N0X*, stereoprologic, Zamboni, krayz, Paster, The-Eradicator, Ruckz, awwe, Yannixx, Qil, silentsanta, Tazjin, boomkinner, Dryice, zerza, Vaqxine1

----------


## boomkinner

well i think goblins could be true since not all goblins follow steamwheedle cartel but about worgens dunno.. but maybe if they find the scythe of elune and stuff look it on wowwiki

----------


## Qil

#Equ1N0Xsry had just finished reading all the comments  :Smile: 

i will love to play worgen rogue <3

----------


## obox

Just a little info on why Alliance would get Worgen and the Horde get Goblins:

Goblins served the Horde pretty much exclusively before the Third War. Even in today's Azeroth they still favor the Horde, giving them use of their zeppelins. The Goblins that are joining the back up with the Horde are more than likely only a minority amongst the Goblin race (probably under a Trade Prince) and the majority of the race will still remain neutral, lore-wise.

The Worgen allying themselves to the Alliance are more than likely the transformed nation of Gilneas, once one of the seven bastions of Human power. Their ruler, Lord Genn Greymane, pulled their support of the Alliance after the Second War because he refused to spend his nation's resources on keeping the orcs alive in internment camps. He shut his nation off from the rest of the world, and no one has seen the Gilneans in over 10 years. Since then a Worgen infestation has taken place just outside of the Greymane Wall, and it is fairly safe to assume that if one of these beasts ever got loose in the isolated nation, they could easily turn it's majority.

Much of this is still unconfirmed, but the pieces of the puzzle fit together well, albeit with a few missing pieces. We will all find out more about this later this month, I'm sure.


MADE BY SOME GUY DURANE not me

----------


## Survival

This is what you think of as proof of a new expansion? Wow, MMownd. I once believed in this site <_<'

----------


## mopyohn

This is completely not true...

Athene said that the new expansion would be called Cataclysm on his live show a few weeks ago, and it was completely a joke... he also said the new blizz MMO would be world of starcraft...

I really don't see why this was presumed true

----------


## EcHoEs

Some facts for you guys
1. Blizzard trademarked (W/e) Cataclysm.
2. Atleast wow.com says it has some uhh, sources (but they don't want to reveal them) that's a bit weird tho.
3. Based on Equinox's and obox's posts, and some lore sense it would be completely possible to have them as races, and the Maelstrom as area for expansion. 
4. Blizz put the Worgen and Goblin masks in the game, then they added some other races too (ogres, naga) But worgen and goblin first  :Wink: 

I really don't see why this was presumed false

----------


## Praesto

I'm am

Its at the top could be fixed :P

----------


## Vholch

Indeed... I mean Goblins COULD be true since their history from Warcraft 2.
Where they were fighting for The Orcs as Goblin Sappers and Goblin Zeppelins.

But seriously. Worgens?... More likely Nagas since they did help The Night Elves and Tyrande. But thats highly doubtfull as well. But not as much as Worgens :P.

And secondly. I have read and been told from various maps of Warcraft3 (Including Azeroth Wars and Dark Ages of Azeroth) That anyone or anything that even gets close to the Maelstrom will be destroyed instantly.
I rather think that they will finish the Emerald Dream and use that rather than using The Maelstrom.

----------


## Bjarke

Those pics of Worgen and Goblin is 100% player made. I know all about those pics... :P I even know how the female worgen looks like on the other pics thats not been shown here. and its also player made. dont take those pics as a proff on new races.

----------


## Chris2308

Why in those screenshots were the goblins on the alliance side then? Wierd, but hopefully true.

----------


## Mellexx

Intersting I'd love to see it become a reality and It might actually get me back into playing since 3.1 totally screwed with pvp. Anyway this seems like a pretty nice idea we'll have to see where this goes

----------


## SoulShattered

I might reroll goblin but am really pissed that hoarde don't get worgen >.<

----------


## seizure507

FAke, as all hell, they wouldnt release a xpack that fast, and screw xpacs its all about vanilla

----------


## Mike3667

It's not a joke now shut up. From my knowledge Worgen and Pandarian are going to be in the expansion after this one.

----------


## 7upisnice

For one, this topic is *very* misleading. 

The expansion *hasn't been leaked*. This is all speculation and theory until PROVEN otherwise. Just because Blizzard added new masks for the Hallow's End event, that *doesn't* mean they will be new playable races. I find it interesting how every one still thinks Goblins and Werewolves will be playable races, *only because they were the first new masks found in 3.2's PTR*. If you are one of those who don't know about the other masks, Blizzard added naga/ogre/etc. masks to 3.2's PTR. Don't believe me? Here's proof (http://static.************.com/mmoc/...0128masks2.jpg). The lore is _plausible_ for both werewolves and goblins to join either Alliance or Horde, but honestly would Blizzard lack creativity and put the goblins on the horde or turn towards werewolves as a possible race? There are so many other more considerable races to chose from. 

Remove or rename this thread because it's just a theory that doesn't have any evidence besides the fact that they were the FIRST NEW MASKS for the Hallow's End event found in the 3.2 PTR. 

Also, this is a pretty bad thinking process for those who believe goblins/werewolves will be the next playable races. It's a lot like "A+B = B+C, therefore A=C" in the sense that "Playable races have their own Halloween masks, therefore the new masks MUST be playable races." This is like saying "I fit into my suit, my suit fits in my briefcase, therefore I must be able to fit in my briefcase."

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Lies just bullshit. -.-*

----------


## The Maffyx

WTB valid sources, wowwiki isn't a source.

----------


## Chris-h11

> Also, this is a pretty bad thinking process for those who believe goblins/werewolves will be the next playable races. It's a lot like "A+B = B+C, therefore A=C" in the sense that "Playable races have their own Halloween masks, therefore the new masks MUST be playable races." This is like saying "I fit into my suit, my suit fits in my briefcase, therefore I must be able to fit in my briefcase."


umm... if A+B=B+C then A DOES equal C....

Edit: Not saying I don't agree with you, just a little confused

----------


## Igzz

Saw this on XPlay on G4TV (:

Sounds cool, but I bet a bunch of people will quit.

----------


## Phygar

> Also, this is a pretty bad thinking process for those who believe goblins/werewolves will be the next playable races. It's a lot like "A+B = B+C, therefore A=C" in the sense that "Playable races have their own Halloween masks, therefore the new masks MUST be playable races." This is like saying "I fit into my suit, my suit fits in my briefcase, therefore I must be able to fit in my briefcase."


The rectangles and squares analogy would have worked better.

----------


## 94RedShadow

Worgen and Goblin are most likely false, don't expect much of that... they wouldn't take such random races and add them to the game... that's not blizzard
Anyway Cataclysm is indeed the name, because as much may know, Blizzard had already said it was a key word... anyway probably as they also wrote that something was luring from water when in Murlocs Lore... there's probably a Murloc hing going on there... maybe :P

----------


## Tazaak

> Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it.


yes because it makes total sense to violate the non disclosure agreement and ruin any job security your "friend" once had

----------


## Fyrex

The dumbass that posted this needs to get half a brain.

----------


## Slaughto

Guys, stop trolling this post with "The dumbass that posted this needs to get half a bran." or whatever.

I agree, show us evidence of where this was leaked, then show where that source got its information, and so on untill it goes to blizzard. Otherwise, stop trolling.

ON TOPIC: I think that would be really cool (the worgen and goblins), and i would DEFINITELY would play a worgen.

Also, I'm calling it now, the next heroic class is going to be Demon Hunter. As far as I am aware, the Demon Hunter is ONLY type of player (other then the various druids of _____ <-- name there) class thingy that has not been covered in WoW.

----------


## Tellie

first of all i don't believe it. after some thinking and research i found out that if the new expansion will be there. And we could running to maelstrom and all the other islands around it ( the eye ) why would it be the goblins or worgen? cause on those islands lives the naga's !?!

----------


## agni

As said before, none of these information have been proven, only speculation. I highly doupt that Worgen and Goblin would come as playable races, why would they even? Always there is a change but those are like 2 of the most unplayable races if u look how they are in game atm. Well, everything is possible. Time to release the list again

In 2003 (before WoW went live) Blizzard supposedly 
posted this list of the gameplan/outline of all zones/expansions up to level 100." 


Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10 / 
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20 /
Eversong Forest - 1 to 10﻿ /
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20 / 
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62 / 
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65 / 
The Deadlands - 63 to 67 / 
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70 / 
Netherstorm - 67 to 70 / 
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70 


- Northrend Set 

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70 / 
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70 / 
Dragonblight - 69 to﻿ 72 / 
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73 / 
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75 / 
Zul'drak - 73 to 76 / 
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79 / 
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80 / 
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80


- Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80 / 
Grim Batol - 78 to 81 / 
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82 / 
Kezan - 81 to 86 / 
Tel Abim - 83 to 85 / 
Zandalar - 84 to 87 / 
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88 / 
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90 / 
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

- Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10 / 
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10 / 
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91 / 
The Dying / Paradise - 91 to 94 / 
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97 / 
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100 / 
Deephome - 88 to 91 / 
Skywall - 91 to 94﻿ / 
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97 / 
The Firelands - 97 to 100


- Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99 / 
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100 / 
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100 / 
Maw of Oblivion - 100+ / 
The Burning Citadel - 100+
 
As you can see, many of zones in draenor set and especially in northrend set have made it through to wow. I'm not saying that maelstrom would be like that, but i highly think that MOST of those areas will come there

----------


## Seifer

It's a hoax most likely, don't see a reason for Blizzard to extend the Emerald Dream inside the game in the past few patches only not to use it again.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

read the websites and lore people NOT bull shit it is CONFIRMED from INSIDE sources that WON'T be revealed because they would be lost...

read over the multiple posts on lore of goblins and worgen it is mostly true. but what they missed is that goblins are not as a whole an empire, the majority of goblins are split between the steamwheedle and Venture co. factions whom are fighting among eachother for resources.

that still lieave 2-3 trade princes, one of which allied himself to hte horde when he belived they had a chance during the second war. a CHANCE in the second war as split up settlments. they are now a fully blown empire, its easily viewable that they would go straight for horde now that the chances of them succeding are so greatly increased.

but then we are left with the worgen, now contray to popular belief there are more then one kind of worgen, and they are not werewolves. there are four known clans the Nightbane of duskwood (alter dimensional) there are the Moonrage (cursed my Argual) terrowulf (alter dimensional) and finally the Wolfcult(yet agian cursed vilalgers thansk to argual, this time under the command of the lich king)

now we know from lore that the alter dimensional worgen did originaly claim to help Velinde star song, yet they used her to summon more of themselves from another dimension. when she went to find argual for help she disapeared (belived to be in the other dimension now) this COULD lead to a plot where the worgen break from the other dimension where she has befrended them fully and now brings them back to azeroth as an ally to the alliance.

then the other possibility (more likley) is that the residents of gilneas who live only slightly south of the Moonrage worgen were to be inflicted with the curse themselves. and have taken a liking toward staying that way (if this is true the new strenght from such a evolution would be a good explanation for Gilneas survivng the scourge and possibly even the naga) these Gilneas Worgen could easily fit into lore to be allined with the alliance. 

and maelstrom it wasnt a big guess the game goes in orgder of weak to stronger lore wise, the black draon flight and black rock orcs where no match for the might of the Burning legion, who where defeated by Illidan, whom was defeated by arthas, who is no match for the source of all Azerothian universes evil, Sargeras, who's avatar lays entombed in the maelstrom.

so to finish this it aint totally it aint totally impossible. its very real all in all.


and regarding death knights, it is possible goblins COULD have become them during WOTLK, but the rule of the wow expansions is that they precede each other by two years, meaning the worgen will appear alliance side two years too late to become a Death knight, as mograine and such are palnning to leave the world once we reach Ice crown Citadel, they say it themselves.

im tired now so people who cant accept change begin flaming me as usual.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> read the websites and lore people NOT bull shit it is CONFIRMED from INSIDE sources that WON'T be revealed because they would be lost...
> 
> read over the multiple posts on lore of goblins and worgen it is mostly true. but what they missed is that goblins are not as a whole an empire, the majority of goblins are split between the steamwheedle and Venture co. factions whom are fighting among eachother for resources.
> 
> that still lieave 2-3 trade princes, one of which allied himself to hte horde when he belived they had a chance during the second war. a CHANCE in the second war as split up settlments. they are now a fully blown empire, its easily viewable that they would go straight for horde now that the chances of them succeding are so greatly increased.
> 
> but then we are left with the worgen, now contray to popular belief there are more then one kind of worgen, and they are not werewolves. there are four known clans the Nightbane of duskwood (alter dimensional) there are the Moonrage (cursed my Argual) terrowulf (alter dimensional) and finally the Wolfcult(yet agian cursed vilalgers thansk to argual, this time under the command of the lich king)
> 
> now we know from lore that the alter dimensional worgen did originaly claim to help Velinde star song, yet they used her to summon more of themselves from another dimension. when she went to find argual for help she disapeared (belived to be in the other dimension now) this COULD lead to a plot where the worgen break from the other dimension where she has befrended them fully and now brings them back to azeroth as an ally to the alliance.
> ...




While Sargeras' Avatar does exist in azeroth, his actual spiritual manifestation and current host reside in the legion's homeworld. i do not expect him to make an appearance in the maelstrom. i can also say that this expansion's development commenced in march 2009 and is expected [estimated] to be released in october of 2010.


In addition thanks to obox for the info on gilneas. I really didnt think about that but it makes sense.

----------


## MadK

Warden as Alliance? Hmph.

----------


## corpse911

when does the wow movie come out they are making

----------


## gangstagreen

Sounds cool, but it's highly unlikely race wise. Blizzard would realize the confusion the Worgen and Goblin would put on players. It would probaby be a level 90 cap due to the ten level cap jump from previous expansions. Why would Blizzard, again, implement such a small area such as the Maelstromn in their expansion? Unless there is a portal leading to an ulternate whatever, it wouldn't make sense, as Northrend and BC content is fairly larger. Finally, they wouldn't leak so much information at this time, unless they were sure to release it publicly in the next few months. So, you never know. The subject the thread covers is good, but is very sketchy. I could be wrong, but don't get your hopes up, guys.

----------


## tumi2000

Wolvar am i right not worgen

----------


## johnyluck

i guess you never heard of halloween holiday in wow

why is this posted up here?

----------


## AlienVamp92

Lvl 90... Sounds like funserver -.-

----------


## Dwight K. Schrute

Although I believe it, a LOT (all) of this is speculation....

----------


## Lazeka

Heard the same info days ago and yet nothing about where this info came from. Call me skeptical, you'd be right.

----------


## boomkinner

Why tell its 100% real on the front page since this is all speculation....  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunetekh

I'm sure maelstorm will be the next expansion, but the races would look so comical in those models that I don't even think they would be playable, goblin models would need to be updated (And their dance) And worgens cannot even equip anything but some weapons, blizz would REALLY need to work on those races for them to fit into horde or alliance.

----------


## ades bedes

Well they have to come with an expansion anyway, and a while ago they also bought rights for the movie. 

It´s all a matter of time 0_o

----------


## redcat

As long as it isnt on champion, wow-europe, worldofwarcraft, or any other major site - this is not believable tbh

----------


## Patchumz

100% speculation, extremely misleading topic title for people that aren't educated on the subject.

----------


## Hunterplay

> 100% speculation, extremely misleading topic title for people that aren't educated on the subject.


Not speculation a leak...And obviously some people haven't been looking cus it's on WoW.com and champion...

----------


## Vonzom

FINALLY I get to play goblins!!!

I've been waiting for this since 1953!

----------


## Patchumz

> Not speculation a leak...And obviously some people haven't been looking cus it's on WoW.com and champion...


No, you're just dumb, the only thing that MMO Champion announced was SPECULATION that the name "Cataclysm" that was recently acquired by Blizzard was the new expansion's name, and the fact that they added Goblin/Worgen masks to the game suggested those were the new races, other than that load of GUESSES, nothing has been confirmed or leaked.

You have no info in your post that suggests a leak. The only think you have is a new name they acquired that could be used in any of their projects. Prove me wrong please.

EDIT: My Source, http://www.************.com/index.php?topic=70411.0 (MMO Champion)

----------


## obox

Sorry but you CANNOT say this is real..this reminds me of Duke Nukem Forever..check it out



> The release date of this game is "When it's done". Anything else, and we mean anything else is someone's speculation. There is no date. We don't know any date. If you have a friend who claims they have "inside info", or there's some game news site, or some computer store at the mall who claims they know - they do not. They are making it up. There is no date. Period.


Unless Blizzard confirms it it's just speculation..Most of the time "inside info" is bullshit

----------


## Hunterplay

WoW.com received a leak...
Edit: They have yet to ever lie and have always about expansion leaks before like WOTLK and TBC

----------


## Geforce020

Boub said that he would run around naked in Paris if he was wrong on the goblins and worgens (He has never been wrong before: link http://www.************.com/index.ph...037#msg1169037

Also Goblins would fit perfectly as a Horde faction why?: 4/5 Goblin princes are Neutral the fifth fought along the horde in their war and if this 5th one decided to pick a faction it would be horde ofc. start zone would be a part of Undermine while the whole of Undermine would be Neutral (as this Location is the head capital for all goblins independant wether they are neutral or not.)

for Worgens: Gilneas start zone (lv 1-10 and u got a 10-20 zone next door already ingame ) another possibility would be Worgen in kalimdor (scythe of Elune quest anyone? )

edit: link is mmo-champ ofc

and ofc for the horde: a Goblin banker alt what else do you want!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patchumz

> WoW.com got received a leak...
> Edit: They have yet to ever lie and have always about expansion leaks before like WOTLK and TBC


English, do you speak it?

There was no 3rd expansion leak, nothing, you should lose your News position, I don't doubt that MMO Champion is correct.. I'm just saying it's all still SPECULATION. Maybe i'll have to drill the concept into your head, since you don't seem to get it.. nothing has been officially announced, and nothing has been leaked.. almost EVERYTHING came from a name Trademark.

EDIT: Stick to facts next time.

----------


## kingralphus

My choice would be Grover race to Alliance and Cookie Monster race to Horde.

----------


## alj03

Interesting read... might be true or false.

----------


## noes

Wooh, thats just bullshit rofl, Worgen? Goblin?

----------


## The Maffyx

Here's a thought, this isn't official because it came from a "leak" by "inside sources." It's not official until Blizzard posts something on the front page of WorldOfWarcraft.com, or a GM makes a post on the forums, which also could be wrong because they sometimes change what they say or post incorrect information. So until they do chill out, and when they do, you can actually report about something with hard evidence.

----------


## Tazjin

> Why in those screenshots were the goblins on the alliance side then? Wierd, but hopefully true.


Did you even read what I wrote?

----------


## Evilbuffy

If this is true, then I don't have much more to say than very good work bud!
And as far as I know, the Mealstorm is a part of the history to Azeroth, so this may be true.


- Buff :Wink:

----------


## Netherdrake

This isn't a joke, but I've heard that Worgen will definitely not be the race of Alliance, nor Horde, since Goblin is a neutral race, it will be playable for both Factions. So, no WORGENS, sorry.

----------


## djsebizzle

lol should be pretty cool but its probably not real

----------


## lolfire

Stop fooling people and saying that you have a "leak".

This is just rumours and nothing but rumours.

----------


## Otsegolectric

I think this is a fool or something from Blizz !

----------


## Equ1N0X

> Sounds cool, but it's highly unlikely race wise. Blizzard would realize the confusion the Worgen and Goblin would put on players. It would probaby be a level 90 cap due to the ten level cap jump from previous expansions. Why would Blizzard, again, implement such a small area such as the Maelstromn in their expansion? Unless there is a portal leading to an ulternate whatever, it wouldn't make sense, as Northrend and BC content is fairly larger. Finally, they wouldn't leak so much information at this time, unless they were sure to release it publicly in the next few months. So, you never know. The subject the thread covers is good, but is very sketchy. I could be wrong, but don't get your hopes up, guys.



The maelstrom is not by ANY means a small area. simply because the swirl on your map looks small does not mean its contents are. the swirl is a simple representation of the rift, while the maelstrom includes hundreds of small islands, and underwater regions.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Goblins? Na.... they are neutral so why should they be horde only? :P And worgens as Alliance? Then I think we can better have a Naga 0.o

----------


## buzzaugust

I think i saw a blue post somewhere saying that level cap was decided never to be more than level 80. Not sure tho

----------


## floodindahood

Worgens on ally side sure seem retarded and golins as natural but, from the faction change point of view.

Gnomes atm don't have anything similar to change to and same is with trolls and taurens.
Gnomes to goblins and then taurens or trolls to worgens, i read from somwhere it would be pre-determined what race u would be, if not then u could just choose the best race for your class and hf with other 7000 human rogues.

Would make sense a bit.

----------


## Carmen

This is all wild speculation.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> I think i saw a blue post somewhere saying that level cap was decided never to be more than level 80. Not sure tho


The blue post said that the plans werent to raise the level cap above 80 for several years to allow he alrge amount of wotlk content to be experienced.

----------


## Cripto

No more Expansions its ruining WoW its so annoying getting leveld up and all geared out just to do it again.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> While Sargeras' Avatar does exist in azeroth, his actual spiritual manifestation and current host reside in the legion's homeworld. i do not expect him to make an appearance in the maelstrom. i can also say that this expansion's development commenced in march 2009 and is expected [estimated] to be released in october of 2010.
> 
> 
> In addition thanks to obox for the info on gilneas. I really didnt think about that but it makes sense.


yeah its not sargeras him self im not expecting that, he wil llikley be the end all game boss of wow as technically his removal from the universe would remove almsot all the evil.





> English, do you speak it?
> 
> There was no 3rd expansion leak, nothing, you should lose your News position, I don't doubt that MMO Champion is correct.. I'm just saying it's all still SPECULATION. Maybe i'll have to drill the concept into your head, since you don't seem to get it.. nothing has been officially announced, and nothing has been leaked.. almost EVERYTHING came from a name Trademark.
> 
> EDIT: Stick to facts next time.


now please think before you post you idiot wowinsider is jsut as reputable as MMO champ, jsut because MMO champ didnt haev the smae sources doesnt make it false, fact is mmochamp staff is easier to get into then WoW insider.

and what the hell amkes you think Hunter_play should loose his position when you cant even read???? you missed the big link down the bottom from the most repoutable, and the one to get the first leak on all the expansions which confirmed it as a LEAK not just a SPECULATION. Hunter has given PLENTY to the mmowned community, you havent idiot..

you should loose your donator title, cuz after you donated 12$ all you gave to the world is another idiot who flames before he reads half way down the god damn page T_T

EDIT: blizzcon in one week, expect official announcments at it.

----------


## Goopa

Blizzard is failing so bad if they make Worgens & Goblins the next thing...

----------


## ieatglueandstuff

> I think it would be really cool to use the Maelstrom as the focus of a new expansion, but Goblins better have the racial ability to become an Elite Bruisier. 
> Okay, not really. But seriously Blizz, what the hell? Goblins? I would rather see Taunka, even though they are nearly identical to Tauren.
> Erethreals wouldn't be to disapointing either, and it would certainly make some players happy, myself being one of them.
> 
> Also, what is your source on this?


Horde need a tiny race running around messing w/ people blowing shit up

----------


## Dmxsbb

Someone just got fired from their job at blizzard
"Say what you ****ing leaked info to who?"
"YOUR FIRED!"

----------


## Skylark

I am so making a worgen.

----------


## Vixxi

None of this is true except speculation about the next expansion being called Cataclysm which was recently a bought trademark for Blizzard Entertainment.

Maybe you should stick to real news Hunterplay? Seems to me like you just wanted something to post to look good.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> None of this is true except speculation about the next expansion being called Cataclysm which was recently a bought trademark for Blizzard Entertainment.
> 
> Maybe you should stick to real news Hunterplay? Seems to me like you just wanted something to post to look good.


 you need to learn to rread its a leak not a speculation,m from wowinsider. -rep for ur fail (yes im posting this to every one of you who fail to read)

----------


## Vixxi

> you need to learn to rread its a leak not a speculation,m from wowinsider. -rep for ur fail (yes im posting this to every one of you who fail to read)


Like i said in the post you quoted, it has no evidence of proof. It is not a "leak" confirming his stupid speculations. If it is a leak, give me a direct link to it.

I know you're only sticking up for him because he's on your friends list but sometimes common sense can outweigh stupidity.

If this get's passed off as a joke, a thread is a joke. A news article stuck on the front page is not.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> Like i said in the post you quoted, it has no evidence of proof. It is not a "leak" confirming his stupid speculations. If it is a leak, give me a direct link to it.
> 
> I know you're only sticking up for him because he's on your friends list but sometimes common sense can outweigh stupidity.
> 
> If this get's passed off as a joke, a thread is a joke. A news article stuck on the front page is not.


http://www.wow.com/2009/08/10/cataclysm-races-leaked/

common sense didnt outweigh your stupidity since you stil lhaven't read the reputable source that doesnt go off claiming truth on every whim, they confirmed it when they had multiple sources tellingthem it is truth.




> WoW.com has learned through multiple sources close to the situation some details on the next expansion


since you cant rread click the link ill c/p the quote from the site for you.

please go now. and a warnign to all of you who are extremley wrong get prepared to be lol'd at in the shoutbawx, you fought against WOTLK, it came true, you fought against BC, it came true. go now this one WAS a LEAK not SPECULATION as was previously stated on the masks, blizzards placement of the two sets of masks before hte others was a subtle hint.

they do it very often actually, you could find Ebon hold in EPL before WOTLK was released, you could see draenei and blood elves around azeroth prior to BC was released. fact is this game wil lbe announced in a week at Blizzcon and you people wil lstill be stupid enough to say its speculation. learn to valify your own comments BEFORE you go and flame others reasearched topics..

----------


## yourtey

those races would screw up alot of stuff... gadgetzan and bootybay would be horde cities. and sfk would be a horde only instance.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> those races would screw up alot of stuff... gadgetzan and bootybay would be horde cities. and sfk would be a horde only instance.


 no mate, a smal portion of the goblins would go hrode not the entire lot, as the goblins themselves are split among themselves (kinda like trolls and theyre tribes).

and SFK is actually controlled by the dark mage Argual, not the worgen of Gilneas or the Worgen of the alter dimension, it'd stay a open instance, and the goblins (for the msot part) will stay neutral.

there are wayyy tomany complication for blizzard to swap reputations to be alliance/horde bias for them to do it they jsut creat new ones.

----------


## Kykyske

I would quit WoW for good if this was true.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> I would quit WoW for good if this was true.


 yeah we all say that but we never stay away. 90% of wow palyers quit, 90% come back in 2 days, then 90% of that remainign 1% are back the enxt week. good luck beating it =P

----------


## Patchumz

> yeah its not sargeras him self im not expecting that, he wil llikley be the end all game boss of wow as technically his removal from the universe would remove almsot all the evil.
> 
> 
> 
> now please think before you post you idiot wowinsider is jsut as reputable as MMO champ, jsut because MMO champ didnt haev the smae sources doesnt make it false, fact is mmochamp staff is easier to get into then WoW insider.
> 
> and what the hell amkes you think Hunter_play should loose his position when you cant even read???? you missed the big link down the bottom from the most repoutable, and the one to get the first leak on all the expansions which confirmed it as a LEAK not just a SPECULATION. Hunter has given PLENTY to the mmowned community, you havent idiot..
> 
> you should loose your donator title, cuz after you donated 12$ all you gave to the world is another idiot who flames before he reads half way down the god damn page T_T
> ...


I again say, THERE'S NO PROOF, all speculation.. Wow-Insider made a post, so did MMO champion.. Wow insider says they have a 'reliable source'. In other words, they can't provide proof that they have the information, to anyone that looks at their post it looks like complete speculation. I could say I have a reliable source that told me level cap goes to 100 next expansion.. and when I say reliable I found a guy that said he was from Blizzard on some random forum and he screenshotted a photoshopped character select screen or something..

Nothing is proven, NOTHING AT ALL, stop being all high-and-mighty with your stupid speculation. Without hard evidence or Worldofwarcraft.com/Blizzard announcing it, it's not a leak... it's a rumor based on speculation. - Edit; True leaks contain some form of proof.. like when alpha screenshots were leaked.. SS or it didn't happen.

----------


## Fintie123

It sounds like a joke, but I've read about this before, it may be a joke but it may also be the real deal since Blizzard trademarked Cataclysm. 
You can read more here World of Warcraft: Cataclysm. Patch 4.0 (speculation) | LoreCrafted
It sounds pretty awesome though, hope Blizzard makes it.

----------


## slojko

this is ****ing dumb if the next expansion is about mealstrom then the new classes would be high elf and naga because some mana addicted high elves (bloodelves) were traveling and crashed into mealstrom and became naga

----------


## Silverstein

Everything Wow.com says is true.

----------


## Ascelyn

I rly hope this aint true.. I dont want worgens and goblins as the next race..

----------


## lolqq

Looking at the pattern of "hero" classes. A new class would be something from warcraft 3 "heros". Death Knight was one of the heros you can build in the game so here are others. So here are my ideas an speculation...
The possibilites are endless though...It depends on what lore about the Maelstrom blizz will pull out of the ass
Mountain King - mix of warrior/mage or completely new abilities
Lich(Not lich king -rolls eyes-) - Like a frost mage/warlock combo.
Dreadlord - Lore wise, its too good to be true, plus I have no idea what the Maelstrom lore will bring, and the Burning Legion has already been defeated.
Shadow Hunter - Some form of it can be adapted in the game. Like sort of a hunter which has skills with thrown instead of bow/xbow/gun. And "voodo" magic (what trolls use).
Demon Hunter- Could be very possible, in wc3 there were many demon hunters, Illidan was just the most famous one. Just like Arthas became the most famous DK. They will have to implement new weapons in the game (warglaive weapon class).. but the spells.. Warlock already has immolation, Priests have Mana burn, Locks have Metamorphosis, and evasion is dodge.. So well, its kind of hard to imagine the abilities, let alone talents.
Archmage - eh, not possible since you already have mage
Blood mage - Well just thought of something, maybe those 2 can be "upgrades" at lvl 55 for a mage to choose from. But this will have to apply to every class...so not possible..
Beastmaster - Pretty much like a hunter now so not possible
Keeper of the Grove/ Priestess of the Moon - Well they "could" be a part of the upgrades at lvl 55 KotG for males/ PotM for females...idk...

----------


## Virall

One neutral race Pandaren ftw !  :Smile:

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> I again say, THERE'S NO PROOF, all speculation.. Wow-Insider made a post, so did MMO champion.. Wow insider says they have a 'reliable source'. In other words, they can't provide proof that they have the information, to anyone that looks at their post it looks like complete speculation. I could say I have a reliable source that told me level cap goes to 100 next expansion.. and when I say reliable I found a guy that said he was from Blizzard on some random forum and he screenshotted a photoshopped character select screen or something..
> 
> Nothing is proven, NOTHING AT ALL, stop being all high-and-mighty with your stupid speculation. Without hard evidence or Worldofwarcraft.com/Blizzard announcing it, it's not a leak... it's a rumor based on speculation. - Edit; True leaks contain some form of proof.. like when alpha screenshots were leaked.. SS or it didn't happen.


 a leak is information not publicly relased by the company itself, if it was on warcraft.com itd be a ANNOUNCEED expansion not a LEAKED expansion. now for the last time prepare to get wtf owned in less then a week. there was a eason that wow.com said ud hear bout it at blizzocn, because theyre sources give them the agenda for what hasnt been publicly announced about the event. btw i nal logic "SS or it didn't happen." applies to anything so where your SS or it didn't happen that there is no expansion at all? ell i see you have none.. 


> this is ****ing dumb if the next expansion is about mealstrom then the new classes would be high elf and naga because some mana addicted high elves (bloodelves) were traveling and crashed into mealstrom and became naga


naga rent high elves they re deformed night elves who were left on the city of azshara as it sank. high elves escaped east to EK when the cataclysm hit night elves escaped to the west.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> those races would screw up alot of stuff... gadgetzan and bootybay would be horde cities. and sfk would be a horde only instance.


FALSE. Only a small faction of goblins will join the hrode. steamwheedle remains neutral and sfk remains an evil worgen brainwashing center

----------


## trubble_bass

It's not a leak it's pure speculation.
This "leak" has been copy-pasted everywhere but it orginates from theEU Roleplay forums and thread on "things people would like in the next expansion".

It is in no way a leak, it's just player speculation on official forums and this is how someone summarised it.

----------


## Don'tTazeMeBro

Goblins do entirely make sense, actually. However this does not mean I'm happy about it.

----------


## The Maffyx

Lulz quit for good, not gonna try to play this crap any more, new expansion just means same routine, different scenery. Not fun at all.

----------


## [Pat]

This is a total joke, there is no way blizzard would do anything like this at all.

----------


## ViND_

> This is a total joke, there is no way blizzard would do anything like this at all.



Why not, Ed-san  :Frown:  

Won't be THAT bad.

----------


## kie63

brian peppers i think im leening towards ur opinion it sounds highly likely good coment... and does anyone elsethink the knew hero class should be necromncer?

----------


## kie63

> Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it.


realy good coment props to Brian Peppes anyone think necromancer class should be added? (Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it)

----------


## kie63

> Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it.


 Realy good coment props to Brian Peppers.................................... anyone else think necromancer class should be added?

----------


## Equ1N0X

I called my friend who works with blizzard north, he said that as of now He can confirm Cataclysm will be based around the maelstrom. Level cap will indeed be 90 and release date in late 2010. Also from what I can gather theres gonna be new underwater combat system, along with 3 new raid instances, one of them being Nazjatar, Queen Azshara's Naga city

----------


## Patchumz

To all the people speculating HERO class will be in the next expansion, you're wrong.. Blizzard aid they were doing it alternating, new races, new hero class, new races, new hero class. If they did a new hero class every expansion it would be absolutely horrible and they'd have a TON of balancing to do 24/7.

----------


## Tuulas

i dont think wow will raise level cap.. if they do then people could probably easily solo a raid from wow pre tbc

----------


## faglordz

The races scare me... oO wtf is happening LOL?

----------


## ViND_

I called my friend at Blizzard and I learned that all of this is fake info and that the Cataclysm name is Emerald Dream in disguise!

True!


Seriously, everybody has a friend at Blizzard nowadays?

----------


## obox

> I called my friend who works with blizzard north, he said that as of now He can confirm Cataclysm will be based around the maelstrom. Level cap will indeed be 90 and release date in late 2010. Also from what I can gather theres gonna be new underwater combat system, along with 3 new raid instances, one of them being Nazjatar, Queen Azshara's Naga city


wow lol so whats your friend at blizz doing? sweeping floors? stop acting so important.. half of it everyone knew before and the rest was already posted on LoreCrafted sigh...you could have just said "i used google" surely if you REALLY had a friend a blizz you would have known ALOT more

----------


## Emilie Autumn

my final post for 2weeks, it will be in teh maelstrom, these races will come true, and all you ppl who think its BS, think what happened when wotlk was leaked, you all said DKs would NEVER happen. well they did, and so will this. Bye all!

----------


## Vixxi

> my final post for 2weeks, it will be in teh maelstrom, these races will come true, and all you ppl who think its BS, think what happened when wotlk was leaked, you all said DKs would NEVER happen. well they did, and so will this. Bye all!


When WoTLK news was leaked there was already a beta out for it and the DK info had models of them. This has squat.

The only thing we know is true from this "News Article" is that blizzard bought "Cataclysm".

If anything is going to be a new race it's not going to be anything already in the game. And if it is (blood elves) it will fit the lore that blizzard has already made for them.

The only blood elves in Pre-BC were in azshara and the game never said what they were there for. Then comes BC and we get a whole new race with lore, a city and new models.

Goblins AND Worgens already have their lore told in WoW. Plus ALL goblins are part of the steamwheel cardel a neutral trading company. Worgens aren't even humanoid.

All new playable races will be humanoid.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> When WoTLK news was leaked there was already a beta out for it and the DK info had models of them. This has squat.
> 
> The only thing we know is true from this &quot;News Article&quot; is that blizzard bought &quot;Cataclysm&quot;.
> 
> If anything is going to be a new race it's not going to be anything already in the game. And if it is (blood elves) it will fit the lore that blizzard has already made for them.
> 
> The only blood elves in Pre-BC were in azshara and the game never said what they were there for. Then comes BC and we get a whole new race with lore, a city and new models.
> 
> Goblins AND Worgens already have their lore told in WoW. Plus ALL goblins are part of the steamwheel cardel a neutral trading company. Worgens aren't even humanoid.
> ...


 you are so stupdi go read god damn lore, yes worgen are human oid, they are oen fo the few skinnalble hmanoids. and no nto all goblins are steam wheedle cartel ffs there are venture co. goblisn too, and then there are still another 3 factions!!! go read the god damned wow lore website before you quote this crap lol

----------


## Enfeebleness

I seriously hope you're not using WoW.com as a source.

All that site does is take their "News" from other sites, albeit, usually weeks after it's actually new.

The entire site itself is a joke, with commenters that "I DON'T LIKE YOUR POST SO I'LL RATE IT DOWN", even when it's usually true.

----------


## pissywhissy

LOL.. if its true, so gay. I was looking forward to being a dranei/blood elf, but a worgen or goblin? NTY

----------


## ThilaDM

No true, this Notice really Sucks...

----------


## fungaltulip

I'm confused now, how much of this is speculation and how much of this is true? No one seems to be able to prove either side wrong.

----------


## Patchumz

> I'm confused now, how much of this is speculation and how much of this is true? No one seems to be able to prove either side wrong.


Nothing but the word Cataclysm is proven true.

----------


## Hunterplay

> Nothing but the word Cataclysm is proven true.


I'm sick of your ranting. Just leave this thread...

----------


## Patchumz

> I'm sick of your ranting. Just leave this thread...


You're the one ranting about me, i'm not ranting. I just simply informed him that the only thing proven to be true is the word "Cataclysm". Don't nerd rage cuz you haven't proven anything here.

----------


## Hunterplay

> You're the one ranting about me, i'm not ranting. I just simply informed him that the only thing proven to be true is the word "Cataclysm". Don't nerd rage cuz you haven't proven anything here.


Your saying the same thing over and over again...Look if tht's ur opinion fine but we only need to here it once...

----------


## Patchumz

> Your saying the same thing over and over again...Look if tht's ur opinion fine but we only need to here it once...


No, i'm answering a question that a user asked, Please, if you want to start a fight... do it off the forums.. I'm doing nothing wrong.

----------


## wizzkiller92

This is ALL unofficial and pure speculation.

There could aswell be no new races or Maelstrom at all.


Please don't give them false hope.

----------


## Jozhua

Intresting, I wanna be a worgen  :Smile:

----------


## shembo

wow i didn't know there was even going to be another expansion. R u sure its cataclysm?
and how do u know that those r the charectars that r going to be int he next expansion

----------


## ViND_

Maybe if you just read 5 comments above you would know the answers to your questions. You ****ing lazy leecher.

----------


## Elites360

None of This is a Leak, It is all Speculation. 

Nothing has Been Confirmed yet.

----------


## irishdef

Worgens Can be Tamed by hunters, i think
Goblins, i ahte them, ever since dm goblim foundary!

----------


## Tasslehoff Burrfoot

This is all speculation i can't believe everyone is jumping on and saying "OMG goblin and worgens are new races!" Worgens can't be tamed Irishdef, the one that was able was just a bug. Anyways I won't believe this until blizzard announces it.

----------


## Moaradin

> Your right about most information, but Worgens and Goblins are not going to be in the next expansion. Not only are Goblins neutral, but my friend actually works in in one of the devolpment parts of blizzard entertainment company...But all other info is pretty much true, its going to be level 90 etc etc Swirl in the middle. My friend had told me that they may add a different class again (Another hero class) But it is to early in the devlopment to know. So some of this leaked info is correct, but not all of it.


The whole goblin race isn't Neutral. There are 5 factions of Goblins each with a trade prince.. Only 1 faction is Neutral and one is hated by everyone. 3 of the factions aren't known right now and one of the trade princes will probably join the Horde. Goblins were part of the horde in one of the wars also.

----------


## Freddyxx

This is a joke, you dumbasses.

----------


## Ais

What an terribad news post, I tought I was reading some third graders esse right there.
Anyways there's only bunch of goblins that are neutral to both factions, shouldn't be hard to another one only friendly with horde, also goblin shaman wouldn't be that far fetched either.

----------


## Jibberish

> What an terribad news post, I tought I was reading some third graders esse right there.
> Anyways there's only bunch of goblins that are neutral to both factions, shouldn't be hard to another one only friendly with horde, also goblin shaman wouldn't be that far fetched either.


I hate reading third grader's esses...

----------


## Fluffymasterxxx

thats nasty thanks man!

----------


## kgribbe

pure speculation with the exception of the name maybe

----------


## Patchumz

Guys, new post on MMO Champion and MMORPG.com, you should check it out, again.. still 'rumors' but closer to real than the little repost that this guy made.

----------


## cloud070

i dont think they will be able to be DK"s.

----------


## Devilheal77

Wtf blizz is so ****ing stupid Worgen's should be horde because they're meat eaters right?

----------


## ChaoticRogue

man goblins for the horde huh? weird. i suppose since the alliance got gnomes we have to have short guys too  :Big Grin:  but i agree with anyone who says worgen should be horde

----------


## ChaoticRogue

well it has happened if this is true the horde just got goblins (the green funny looking equivalent of gnomes) while the alliance just got wolfmen. i am somewhat dissapointed.

----------


## Hunterplay

> well it has happened if this is true the horde just got goblins (the green funny looking equivalent of gnomes) while the alliance just got wolfmen. i am somewhat dissapointed.


I like the goblin idea.

----------


## Lazeka

> Wtf blizz is so ****ing stupid Worgen's should be horde because they're meat eaters right?


So basically, Worgen should be Horde because THEY EAT MEAT?! Are YOU ****ing stupid? What? Do the Alliance only eat ****ing vegetables? Maybe Night Elves sure, BUT NOT HUMANS AND DWARVES.

----------


## SpiritWolf

IMO.. Worgen should not.. and will not be a playable race. Thats like making saytrs a playable race, it doesnt work like that. Both used to be some part of the Alliance that were cursed. You cant really play a cursed race, Worgens and Satyrs are both.. kinda.. Not liked by the rest of the Alliance from waht I have gathered.. Why else would we be sent off to kill them all the time?

----------


## Hunterplay

*




Originally Posted by Lazeka


So basically, Worgen should be Horde because THEY EAT MEAT?! Are YOU ****ing stupid? What? Do the Alliance only eat ****ing vegetables? Maybe Night Elves sure, BUT NOT HUMANS AND DWARVES.


+REP for making me laugh :P*

----------


## ViND_

OFFICIAL tag?

----------


## comeani

Thats pretty awesome im looking forward to that

----------


## comeani

thatnks this seem s really cool

----------


## dav777

Pretty crap that the alliance get a cool skin like the Worgen and the horde get a 'Goblin'  :Frown:

----------


## NitroMan

this isn`t a joke. its all true !!! check it out here : World of Warcraft: Cataclysm . Just as it wa with wrath of the lich king and the official website to veiw waht changes that expansion brings tehy did exactly with cataclysm. check it out in the link above.

----------


## sanshi

Lmao there your busted so ****ing hard... you got no friend working at blizz rofl... cuz there is going to be Worgen and Goblin, and the level will be 85! not 90!

:3 PHAIL HARD!

----------


## Starnzl

Just read this thread

****ing gold  :Big Grin:

----------


## andykh

Don't bump 2 month old news

----------

